# s/w .40



## moto24 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello folks.My name is Mike.Here in the great state of Texas.I recently put a s/w model 4026 on layaway.I have read good reviews on it and seems like i got a good deal.I got it for 415 dollars.However i have tried to do some research and google is screwing me up.lol.The pistol is marked 4026 but that is followed by"The 1927".I am trying to find out what that means and google is no help.I currently only own my deer rifle,Remington model 700 in .270 and now this pistol for the house.So i must say that i am not a gun expert.lol.Any help is appreciated!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Wikipedia......Model 4006.......model 4046.....should help.


----------



## moto24 (Dec 30, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Wikipedia......Model 4006.......model 4046.....should help.


Thanks. I just tried that.No luck. : (


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected].....Made from 91-93...frame mounted decocker, no safety.....mags from models 410,411,4003,4004,4006,4043, 4044, 4046 will fit........as far as the "1927", I would contact the above contact e-mail and/or the number.....they can probably shed some more light...........I have seen prices from $500 in excellent cond., 400 for V.G, $300 for average......did see a brand new one in box go for $775. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I may have some extra mags for it if you need them later..


----------

